# Some Macro- Elephant Hawk Moth Cat



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Sooc, D7000,Sigma 150,RC1


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool looking , nice shot of it.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Michael, saw your post/response on Pixtus as well 

Thks,Bruce


----------

